# Painting engine compartment



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm getting closer to being ready to paint the engine compartment on my 67 Goat.
What is best way to proceed?
Wipe the areas down with acetone?
Do I need a primer? And if so which one?
Or can I just paint it with hi temp Enamel?
ps gonna paint the comp black. 
Thank You!


----------

